
Selfycart (YC S16) Turns Your Smartphone into a Self-Checkout Machine - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/selfycart/
======
joezydeco
Walmart tried this 4 years ago. Curious why they abandoned it.

[http://theweek.com/articles/472687/walmarts-scan--iphone-
app...](http://theweek.com/articles/472687/walmarts-scan--iphone-app-future-
shopping)

------
Axsuul
Smart idea except grocery stores and other businesses thrive on long checkout
lines since it's an opportunity for them to make extra sales from snacks, gum,
etc. Think Fry's Electronics.

------
myroon5
Interesting that this seems to compete directly with QueueHop, another YC
company. Good to see competition though

